# Found what may be the first legitimate micro SD card with a capacity larger than 256GB (its 400GB)



## duffmmann (Sep 15, 2017)

Because of the fact that it is listed at Best Buy, and its accompanying price ($400!), I'm inclined to believe that this is the first legitimate micro sd card available in a size larger than 256GB.  At 400GB its quite the step up at that.  SanDisk is a reliable brand too, check out Best Buy's listing here: 
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-ultra-400gb-microsdxc-uhs-i-memory-card/6092830.p?skuId=6092830

A couple of other stores list the same card at only $250, but when it comes to sd cards and buying them online, I'm always incredibly wary of buying one that is at a considerably smaller price than other sources as often they are faked to only have a fraction of the amount of storage.

Regardless, $250 or $400 would be too much for me to invest in as it stands. But hopefully as we've seen in years past, these will start to catch on and the price will reduce significantly as more and more are produced.  A 400GB micro sd card would really be perfect for something like the Nintendo Switch.  While a 200 or 256GB micro SD card will work well enough, its becoming clear that they will quickly fill up as more and more developers release these larger in sized games on the system.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah, a 400GB card would be ideal for the Switch. Despite Best Buy's pricing, the retail price actually is only $250 - it's even listed on Sandisk's site for that price, although it's sold out at the moment. Other reputable retailers seem to have it on preorder/backorder at retail price, but Best Buy is likely raising the price due to being one of the only stores with stock on hand.


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 16, 2017)

Wow!
400GB 

This makes me sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 21, 2017)

It's $308 Canadian, not including taxes/import fees.  I will wait until prices drop to invest in one.


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 21, 2017)

too expensive...i have to wait... i would never spend  250 Euro for that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

that card is genuine a friend of mine is using that on his phone


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

Costs almost as much as a switch lol. Maybe when the switch library is a lot bigger it will be worth it


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe people should create storage devices that actually last a lifetime before trying to get more storage out of a small easily displaceable micro sized object. (this doesn't mean i'm upset, I'm very happy for this breakthrough)


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

I know this thread is pretty old, but since I saw it, I should note something for everyone here, SDXC memory cards (even the micro ones) go up to 2TB... 400GB is nothing compare to that, but the 2TB ones are only for industries (eg: for use over film in movies or for catwalk photographers) at this point and cost around 2500$. Also, what's even more impressive is that with exFAT format and correct partitioning, the switch can actually read up to 1.5TB SDXC memory cards (they cost about 1800$)!


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 31, 2017)

I can confirm the 400 GB works on both the Switch and the 2DS XL (presumable it would work on the New 3DS XL as well, can't be certain about previous models).

Question, there was some back and fourth about whether or not 64 KB cluster on large SD cards with the 3DS was useful or not. Has there been any sort of consensus about what you should use for larger SD cards?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Oct 31, 2017)

400gb for switch? Thats whole Switches current library...even more actually. Why on earth would you need such a card. 128 is more than enough


----------

